

NSScreencast: Bite-sized Screencasts for iOS Development - factotum
http://nsscreencast.com/

======
hung
See also: <https://developer.apple.com/videos/wwdc/2011/>

~~~
subdigital
....but those aren't "bite-sized" ;)

~~~
hung
I'd argue that 20 minutes isn't either, but fair enough :)

------
wdewind
Watched the first episode. I've written some really crappy iOS apps just as
side projects and so this helped clear up a bunch of slight misconceptions I
had about the way it worked. Great video, super clear explanations, I have a
much more solid understanding now. Thanks.

One nitpick is the video kept freezing for me, I'd refresh and it would play
another minute or so and then freeze again. Maybe just the HN effect or
something.

~~~
subdigital
Thanks for the feedback! I'm guessing your right about the video skipping, but
I'll keep my eye on it.

------
jaydz
Good stuff hope to see more videos soon. Also, really good domain name!

~~~
kleiba
_Also, really good domain name!_

That depends of course on your cultural and language background. In Germany,
"NS" in a standard abbrevation for "Nationalsozialismus", the ideology of the
Hitler regime from which the abbreviation "Nazi" derives. For instance, the
time between '33 and '45 is typically called "NS-Zeit".

I don't think there's any danger, though, that anyone will confuse this
website's content with anything related to that meaning ;-)

~~~
subdigital
Wow, kleiba, that's interesting to know

Of course "NS" is a play on Apple's Foundation classes that use the NextStep
prefix for pseudo-namespaces.

It's unfortunate that it has connotations from our sordid past.

~~~
kleiba
Yeah, I thought it was interesting too, but others apparently didn't, or why
else the downvote?

------
pdelgallego
Great!

RSS feed? How often are planing to release episodes?

~~~
subdigital
There's an RSS feed at <http://feeds.feedburner.com/nsscreencast>. It doesn't
yet contain the enclosure for iTunes, but I'll get that in shortly.

I'll be releasing a video each week.

------
xoebus
These are great: can't wait to see the next one!

------
DavidTO1
Great job with the videos. Memory management is sort of obsolete with ARC.

~~~
subdigital
Thanks!

I still recommend that everyone learn how memory management works before
jumping into ARC. Much of what I do still has to support 4.0. That said, ARC
is pretty badass, and I plan on doing a screencast on ARC in the near future.

~~~
stottc
ARC is nearly fully supported on 4.0

~~~
subdigital
You're right, ARC is partially supported in 4.0 (no weak references), but
learning the hard way is still beneficial before learning on ARC.

